# Hey, BCIBOB........



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I thought that being a member of BCI would mean that someone has at least some investigative experience. Couldn't you at least post this link in your inflamatory thread where you are comparing Cops to Armed Citizens and the unfair treatment of the latter?

Brockton firefighter facing gun accusation has 'violent history' - Brockton, MA - The Enterprise

Please, by all means tell me what is your take on this one.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Another little detail in that article that seems to have escaped BOB, *Aaron O'Rourke, is a kid* in the photo with the firefighter in question. The Marine is the fireman's brother pinning his badge on him. I do see that Jaime Barbosa served as a Marine, but was denied a job with the PD due to his criminal past.



> In a current case in Brockton Fire Fighter is in trouble because he came to the aid of two fellow firefighters who were being badly beaten and brandished his firearm and broke it up. he now is facing a hearing for probable cause. *considering firefigher Orourke who was trained expertly by the US Marine Corp to use firearms like any officer in an academy* . Why is he now charged with a crime for doing what he and officers were trained to do? POLICE are not allowed special priviledges in protecting themselves they are under even more strick rules than civilians are but for some reason officers don't get charged and civilians do.


Very interesting stuff there. How this guy even got his LTC is simply beyond me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2010)

Hmmmmmmm. The Hunt Street gang. Did they get over run by the Outlaws?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Wasn't that Gang's founder the infamous Mike Hunt from Bockton?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Read the comments...any familiar names there lmao!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Change it from BOB to BOOB


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Read the comments...any familiar names there lmao!


Yeah I Know Manny Gomes!!!! (hee hee)

In any event, I love the "violent past" disorderlies and trespass, Jeez!!
So he's been good for about ten years including what appears to be about four (4) years honorable in the Marines? Then arguably he uses his firearm to stop violence, so it's time to piss on him?...I dunno, he probably needs to kiss his LTC goodbye I guess.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

bcibob670 google history:

Google


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I am not trying to perform a post-mortem on this incident. I really could care less. The guy is a civil servant. He wore a Marine uniform for our Nation. I am good with that. If he fucked up, it is what it is.

What irritates the shit out of me is how BCIBOB670 came across in his post. I have a coworker right now, who is facing a criminal trial based on an allegation of brandishing his weapon. There is a security video that shows no weapon. Yet he had been indicted and arraigned any way.

Then numb-nuts comes along and posts his stupid fucking thread stating how in his freaking mind, we, the police must be somehow above the law and we never get charged for clearing leather.

That's an alleged member of LE community, that comes on here and makes certain comments and allegations. How is it with all of his negative rep, are we still allowing him to exist in this forum? I fully expect the haters coming on here and shitting on us, but a guy proclaiming LE background?

---------- Post added at 22:50 ---------- Previous post was at 22:47 ----------



kwflatbed said:


> bcibob670 google history:
> 
> Google


Yeah, I seen it already. The one below confuses the shit out of me

Fashism - Work today...


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

what confuses you...he's a peter puffer


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> what confuses you...he's a peter puffer


I don't really believe that to be the case.

If you read his Google history, there is alot of personal info there.

For example;

In 2006, he was a stay at home father of two. His wife runs a business outside of the home. He is or was retired. He claims LE affiliation. He frequents Forensic chat rooms. But the fashion advise thing is just beyond me.

Internet is a MotherFucker. If you are using the same screen name everywhere you visit, you naturally leave an imprint. When I worked investigations, before I even sat down to do the LexisNexus, ChoicePoint, LocatePlus, I always used the basic Google and Facebook. Many people are either not careful, or simply don't care.


----------



## vttroopah (Oct 8, 2009)

If you look a little deeper, _as an investigator of course,_ you'd find there are some SMOKING hot chicks posting pics on that fashion site.




























Yes.  I have no life. I will go back to my hole.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

I think this is the BOB from BCI that went out on psych coocoo pension cause he couldn't handle seeing all that blood at the scenes.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

j809 said:


> I think this is the BOB from BCI that went out on psych coocoo pension cause he couldn't handle seeing all that blood at the scenes.


That would explain a few things.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

263FPD said:


> Internet is a MotherFucker. If you are using the same screen name everywhere you visit, you naturally leave an imprint. *When I worked investigations*, before I even sat down to do the LexisNexus, ChoicePoint, LocatePlus, I always used the basic Google and Facebook. Many people are either not careful, or simply don't care.


I'll bet Tommy-Boy taught you everything you know! LOL


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Please allow me to share this with you all.



> *civ use of firearms vs pd*
> the post wasn't stiring shit. I do know the streets. here is the point. the day before you retire you use you firearm in the performance of your duty. the very next day you protect yourself (no longer being a sworn leo) and your charged for it. WHY???
> 
> You all on MC are clique and need to get your agressions out I get it. you would think you could respond in an itelligent manner instead of going all Alpha male . You resent the public questioning what police do cause you scared, pussy. wait till you retire and you'll understand. until then grow a pair and face the music or quit.
> ...


]

This is a PM that I got today from Bob The BCI Guy.

Yup Bob, I must be a pussy. Yup, I have no idea what happens after you retire, but I will cross that bridge when I come to it. There are few retired guys on this forum who do not share your opinion. Now, I guess that the majority of the cops who post on this forum must be pussies as well because they do not share your warped opinion. You posted your thread about an article that you have read in the Brockton Local paper. You have not even properly read the article as it is evident when you reffered to the accused firefighter by the name of O'Rourke. Guess your vast years in the BCI did not teach you to pay attention to detail. Yes, I went Alpha Male on you as you put it. But are we not all Alpha in this line of work? Well, may be not you. Once again, I have kind of looked over the collection of your various posts in various on-line forums. I will place your age between 45 and 55, and your retirement as of about 6 to 10 years ago. Did you retire due to age? Were you forced to go? Was it an injury? Was it a family issue? No matter really, you have to do what is right for you and yours. I guess you could call it a clique here but it is so much, much more then that. We are here for entertinment, we are here to vent, and we are here to have a good time. We are also here because we are like-minded. You come here for a reason too, but I question your motives. Your history here shows that you ARE a shit stirrer. If you don't agree with it, so be it. You think that you are trying to post your opinion, but let us all face it, we don't really care for what you have to say, or how you say it. I take your comments in you PM as a call-out to me. You want to meet me at a next M & G? Sorry to tell you that I have yet to attend one. I have not gone to one not because I did not want to, but simply because my work and home schedule have not allowed it. MC Meet & Greets are not a secret. They are posted here on line. Feel free to attend to meet the membership, may be you can tell us some of your BCI war stories. I for one would love to hear them. I just love all of that Crime Scene shit. Now, if you would like to meet me I suppose it could be arranged.

Lastly,



> *Take due notice thereof and govern yourself accordingly*.


Interesting choice of words. Some who post here, may catch the meaning. I know I did. Which makes me wonder_* from whence you came*_?

If I am right, then I will expect a PM with an answer to that particular question. Oh, don't worry, I will not post _*THAT ANSWER*_


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

V from people that know him he is nothing but a nut case that was forced into retirement.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Oh my, BeeCeeEye Boob is scarey.. I think I'll grab my blankey and hide....


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Then may be sombody ought to up his meds. Seems like he is bitter about it.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

263FPD said:


> Then may be sombody ought to up his meds. Seems like he is bitter about it.


I've seen people like that before. First he trolls Masscops and next thing he's harassing people at Shoppers World.


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

what a pathetic toad...why are they always bob?! what about bob!


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm calling shenanigans on Bob. I think the BCI stands for this fine company.

Welcome to BCI Security

This could be Bob himself


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

This thread is heading into the toilet. We have a dilusional semiwhacker calling out a very respected member, FOR WHAT, calling like he sees it. Close it down before Bob has a fullblown homosexual meltdown. Thank you


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

niteowl1970 said:


> I'm calling shenanigans on Bob. I think the BCI stands for this fine company.
> 
> Welcome to BCI Security
> 
> This could be Bob himself


Hmmm maybe...

I know and have worked with a lot of the Plymouth County BCI guys and most of them are good guys.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Yeah, this thread is done.


----------

